# Diamondback Override (approx 1991) worth selling



## irishgator (Jun 27, 2010)

I bought a new Diamondback Override in 1992. As I recall, it was a 1991 or 1992 model. I rode it for a couple of years, and put it in the basement. I switched back and forth between the original hybrid tires and some Smoker wheels with a little more offroad tire.

Bike has been in great shape. Even had it checked out. Because the vehicle was in the basement all these years, the tires are still in good shape!

Only issue is with the front shifter. Seems to have some kind of an issue. I was trying to decide if it was worth fixing, or just selling and getting a new bike.

I was wondering if anyone could provide me with some feedback.

Thanks.


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

*Overdrive?*

Do you mean a Diamondback Overdrive? Pics are definitely needed! If the issue us just the front shifter, fix it! What model is the shifter, and what seems to be the problem? I own the same bike, but a '93, and it is a great ride. I have a pair of Continental Vapors on mine, and it holds it's own on the trail. But switch out the knobbies for a slick tire, and you have a great commuter. I am of the philosophy that getting rid of a bike is a shame if you have a use for it. In the end it's your call.

frog


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

$50


----------



## irishgator (Jun 27, 2010)

I took some photos...trying to figure out how to upload them...


----------



## irishgator (Jun 27, 2010)

*Here are some pics...*

I figured out how to add the pics. Here they are. The shifter pushes through, but nothing seems to happen. I would like to replace with consistent parts. The shop I went do didn't have any, so wanted to do a makeshift job... I didn't want to spend much money to have a poorly cobbled bike. If you have any suggestions how where to get parts, I'd be interested!

Also has the stock wheels and tires...


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Looks like that's in great shape!

Given that's an early Rapidfire shifter, try spraying some WD40 in it. They gunk up with grease and act strangely, though the usual symptom is no ratcheting (i.e. will pull the front derailleur, but won't stay above granny gear).

I believe the Override was generally sold as more of a hybrid bike, while the Overdrive was the MTB. Both had 700c wheels and I don't know if the geometry was actually any different, or if it was all in the stem.

Does the seat tube have a tubing decal? The Overdrive and Overdrive Comp actually used two different grades of True Temper tubing - not sure what Override used. Also, what components are on the bike?


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm lovin those rims


----------



## irishgator (Jun 27, 2010)

The originals? Or the ones on the bike?


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Cool bike, ditch the kickstand, reflectors and all that other plastic crap uou have bolted to it though. 

Have you got a PM about those tires yet?


----------



## irishgator (Jun 27, 2010)

I haven't received a PM about the tires...not sure what you mean.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

irishgator said:


> I haven't received a PM about the tires...not sure what you mean.


He means those Smoke 29er tires are in demand. I still have to set for my 93 Overdrive and they'll stay with it, though it has narrower CX tires on it right now. Did those come on your bike?


----------



## irishgator (Jun 27, 2010)

No. The originals were more of a hybrid tire. They are on the original wheels. I spent a little time doing some off road riding...nothing serious. At that point, I went back into the shop and picked up those wheels and tires. 

Pretty low mileage...


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

That is a really attractive bike.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

irishgator said:


> The originals? Or the ones on the bike?


The ones on the bike..


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

irishgator said:


> No. The originals were more of a hybrid tire. They are on the original wheels. I spent a little time doing some off road riding...nothing serious. At that point, I went back into the shop and picked up those wheels and tires.
> 
> Pretty low mileage...


Certainly looks like low mileage - looks great and the Smokes make it pretty mean.


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

mechagouki said:


> Cool bike, ditch the kickstand, reflectors and all that other plastic crap uou have bolted to it though.
> 
> Have you got a PM about those tires yet?


That bike is a keeper!! Pitch the Taiwan sticky too.


----------



## reecycle (Jan 28, 2008)

I like it. As far as using it as is for commuting:nono: If you need the seat that high and the stem is that low its kinda hard to comfortably commute in that rider position. 

Either find a stem with a high angle and/or get riser bars so you won't be all crunched down when riding. If that dosen't work get a frame that will work better for you. 

You could get $75-$90 for it as is. :thumbsup:


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Do you know how tall he is or how long his arms are, or are you telling him to change his bar/seat height because you don't like it?


----------



## reecycle (Jan 28, 2008)

Vlad said:


> Do you know how tall he is or how long his arms are, or are you telling him to change his bar/seat height because you don't like it?


I said I lliked but I guess comprensive reading isn't your thing.

Commuter rides should have bars and seats the same height. Has nothing to do with reach moron, cause I didn't suggest a different reach. :madmax:


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I'll take butter and sea salt on my popcorn please.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

jeff said:


> I'll take butter and sea salt on my popcorn please.


Yeah...I sense a cat fight!


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Definitely a 1991 model year bike.


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

cool vrc 29er!


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

reecycle said:


> I said I lliked but I guess comprensive reading isn't your thing.
> 
> Commuter rides should have bars and seats the same height. Has nothing to do with reach moron, cause I didn't suggest a different reach. :madmax:


Sometimes I commute on a bike with a seat adjusted higher than the handlebars.

And please stop the name calling, it makes you look like an ass.


----------



## reecycle (Jan 28, 2008)

Vlad, with his digs, is OK though? FUMartino


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

hahaha! funny stuff.

I like the tires.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

just buy an ad


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

reecycle said:


> Vlad, with his digs, is OK though? FUMartino


:cryin:


----------



## ssdave (May 9, 2004)

*Diamondback Override?*

I believe this is a 1991...I had a DB MTB around the same time, with this same "egg-shell" paint sceme.
It's great for just crusing around, I may see if I can't get some 29" wheels on there (or perhaps just the tires?) since some of the links on the net seem to suggest this is possible.
Specialized cranks (Sugino), Kona pedals, Specialized saddle, Origin 8 bars, Syncros stem, Avid levers w/ Diacompe cantis. Maxxis tires (700 x 35) on Mavic / Weimann rims.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Hermes_AB (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks for posting pics. I recently rescued one exactly like yours from a thrift store here in Canada. Everything was identical!!! Even the grey paint and logos. It was $35!!! 

I did a single speed conversion on it. Took out the 3 ring Biopace cranks and derailleurs and put on a single ring crank. Took off the cassette and put on a single cog with spacers. Then I used a chain tensioner. Gear ratio is 42T front and 15T rear. Just a perfect, smooth riding bike. Rode it today. LOVED IT!!!

I really like it!!! Glad I found one when I went to the thrift shop.


----------



## Groundoggy (Nov 27, 2011)

old thread


----------

